# Chinese water dragon brown marks on skin



## omegadan (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a 4 month old water dragon named Yang (sex unknown) he/she has been with me now for a week and has settled In well, no problems so far (though Yang has has stopped eating for the past couple of days.)
I am getting concerned about a couple of marks on his/her skin, when I purchased my lovely little dragon there was a small brown patch of rough skin on the top of his/her head. I am concerned that It Is an infection that they didn't treat as I feat It may be spreading. Here Is a picture:

http://i578.photobucket.com/albums/ss224/Daniosislestat/Yang/20121230_201325_zps120eac40.jpg

any help would be greatly appreciated!

Regards

Edit: Sorry for the bad quality I took the picture from outside the viv so I didn't disturb him/her the patches (In case they aren't clear are on top of the head and on the back between the legs)

-Danny


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi I don't know alot about CWD but the dark skin could be from stress of moving and therefore he will be acclimatizing still. as for the patch is it an open cut or wound? have you noticed it growing?

What are your:
Temperatures
Substrate
Vivarium size


----------



## omegadan (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for the speedy reply. I haven't noticed It growing, I've looked back through the pictures and It Is there In my other photos, maybe I have only just really noticed It recently, either way, I am just worried as this Is my first rep

Temp: basking: 32 Degrees
bottom of the viv 27 Degrees
(there Is a steady gradient between the two temperatures as I have monitored It quite a lot since he first moved In)

Substrate: Orchid bark
Viv size: 5x4x2

I have a feeling It may be injuries that were sustained while In the pet shop, (he/she was housed In a viv with 4 other dragons.) So I am hoping It will heal when the first shed comes around.

Also I have the lights on 10hrs a day turning them on around 10am and off around 10 - 10:30, I don't know If that Is much use?

Regards

-Danny


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

its deffinately not stress as she would be dark all over, from the photo you can clearly see the brown on her legs and lovely green on her thighs, if she was stresses she would be dark all over.
it could be shed that hasnt come off properly, whats the humidity like?

otherwise it could be some sort of skin disease, id recommend a vet to be honest


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well first it should of been housed with 4 others really it's just not comfortable for them in my opinion. As xxx-dztini-xxx has said it could be shed or could be a vet trip needed as he owns 2 and has the more experience . vet trips are nerve racking but it's needed


----------



## omegadan (Dec 5, 2012)

Well its good to know that he/she isn't stressed  the humidity in the basking spot is aroung the 50s Ive been told because its a wooden viv not to let it go much higher or else the viv will warp and bend, the dragon has been all over the viv, in the pool, in the basking spot, constantly goes all over so as far as im aware Yang is happy with the conditions, maybe i will just ask a vet, only problem is ive only handled yang once so far as he/she has only been with me a little over a week so im not so sure when is the best to tty, so getting my dragon out of the viv could be an issue lol

Regards

-Danny


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

im a she :lol2:
if you could provide a closer and clearer picture we will be able to see if its stuck shed?


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

omegadan said:


> Well its good to know that he/she isn't stressed  the humidity in the basking spot is aroung the 50s Ive been told because its a wooden viv not to let it go much higher or else the viv will warp and bend, the dragon has been all over the viv, in the pool, in the basking spot, constantly goes all over so as far as im aware Yang is happy with the conditions, maybe i will just ask a vet, only problem is ive only handled yang once so far as he/she has only been with me a little over a week so im not so sure when is the best to tty, so getting my dragon out of the viv could be an issue lol
> 
> Regards
> 
> -Danny


humidity may need to be higher to be honest, wood will warp im afriad so if you want to keep him in a wooden viv expect to have to buy a new viv every year or so, or lino the inside :2thumb:


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> humidity may need to be higher to be honest, wood will warp im afriad so if you want to keep him in a wooden viv expect to have to buy a new viv every year or so, or lino the inside :2thumb:


Sorry she then :whistling2:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

have just seen on your other post your photo of yang on his log, very green looking, how quickly has the brown come on? if its a short space of time it wont be stuck shed :/
what % uvb are you using and how close is he to it? sometimes if its too high and too close the uvb can burn the skin?


----------



## omegadan (Dec 5, 2012)

Well the dragon hasnt shed in my care yet, the brown has been there since yang came to me I may just wait till after the first shed and see if it comes off, or If it gets any worse or spreads then will take it to a vet, i'll try bumping up the humidity, all of the viv is varnished and hermatically sealed so it shouldnt be so bad

Sorry i forgot to mention im using 12% UVB and both the bulbs in my viv are unreachable ao it cant be a physical burn, i'll try and get a clearer picture  
Regards

-Danny


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

i had a chinese water dragon with a similar colouring... R.i.p Khan, unfortunatly i tryed to rescue him from a shop where he clearly wasnt being treated properly, unfortunatly after months of battling i had to make the hard decision to have him put to sleep because his condition was improving but then greatly going downhill again. his colouring was like this when i first got him but after time he got greener and greener, i wouldnt say its stress, or shed id put it down to bad husbandry.... (not on your behalf you have had him for a week.) also chinese water dragons can be darker in colour when younger, but if i was you id just make sure yang is eating properly, and make sure you have the correct UV i recommend the 10.0 for CWD although alot of people will say 5.0 is enough... (its not) make sure all your temps are right and keep the humidity up, but allow it to dry once a day. if all your husbandry is right im confident within a month or two yang will be nice and green, enjoy your CWD there great fun!


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

The patch on the head may be something that is supposed to be there. Do you mean the sort of circular smooth patch, towards the back of the head in a central position?

The colour of the patch on the back looks like old skin, you need to have a closer look and gently rub your finger over it to see if it is old shed (which should come off) or the start of a new shed (which needs to be left alone).


----------



## omegadan (Dec 5, 2012)

Well i have felt the one on his head and it feels rough, not so sure about the one on the back though, trying to handle Yang is a bit of a pain at the moment as i think the gradon is still settling in. Any advice on handling? Lol

-Danny


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

omegadan said:


> Well i have felt the one on his head and it feels rough, not so sure about the one on the back though, trying to handle Yang is a bit of a pain at the moment as i think the gradon is still settling in. Any advice on handling? Lol
> 
> -Danny


The patch on the head looks like stuck shed to me, cant really see the bits on the legs. I wouldnt worry about vets at this stage, there are a few things you should try at home first before going through a stressful (and maybe unnecessary) vet trip.

Firstly i'd try and raise the humidity a bit - aim for 65+ - spray the viv twice daily with warm water and maybe also give her a warm bath each day. While your bathing her apply some "shedaid". If it is stuck shed this will clear up in a week or two. Shedaid is available from most reptile shops or online for a couple of quid a bottle.

I'm sure you know this, but make sure all live food is gutloaded and dusted properly. This will help maintain her overall health and therefor her ability to combat any internal issues she may have!


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

berbers said:


> The patch on the head looks like stuck shed to me, cant really see the bits on the legs. I wouldnt worry about vets at this stage, there are a few things you should try at home first before going through a stressful (and maybe unnecessary) vet trip.
> 
> Firstly i'd try and raise the humidity a bit - aim for 65+ - spray the viv twice daily with warm water and maybe also give her a warm bath each day. While your bathing her apply some "shedaid". If it is stuck shed this will clear up in a week or two. Shedaid is available from most reptile shops or online for a couple of quid a bottle.
> 
> I'm sure you know this, but make sure all live food is gutloaded and dusted properly. This will help maintain her overall health and therefor her ability to combat any internal issues she may have!


or you can just nick my shedaid :whistling2:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

To me it looks like a healthy little dragon, Nice chunky legs a nice fat tail, I'de be pretty confident to say its stuck shed, I'de advise higher humidty. Also what water bowl are you useing? If possable get a heater for the water so its got warm water to bath in at its own free will, As for wooden vivs/humidity there perfect if you seal them right (Silicone all edges and any wood on show) I'de do the above and moniter for a week, If it before a lighter coulor you know its stuck shed and its coming loose, Also reptile shedding aid is good depends how tolerant the cwd is of you, Dont stress it out if its not very tolerent just miss the shedding aid  If no imporvements then a trip to the vet as its worth getting a health check up while your there :2thumb: Keep us all updated 

Paul


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

omegadan said:


> Well the dragon hasnt shed in my care yet, the brown has been there since yang came to me I may just wait till after the first shed and see if it comes off, or If it gets any worse or spreads then will take it to a vet, i'll try bumping up the humidity, all of the viv is varnished and hermatically sealed so it shouldnt be so bad
> 
> Sorry i forgot to mention im using 12% UVB and both the bulbs in my viv are unreachable ao it cant be a physical burn, i'll try and get a clearer picture
> Regards
> ...


 
uvb light doesnt burn like when you touch something and get burnt. Its DEFFINATELY TOO HIGH, chinese water dragons need 6%, the brown is 'burning' from the uvb light, its TOO HIGH, it doesnt have to physically touch the uvb for it to burn his skin.
aslong as you have a reflector on the 6% it will be fine but 12% is farrr to high for him thats what the brown will be please change it as soon as possible, if left the brown will start to go black


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> uvb light doesnt burn like when you touch something and get burnt. Its DEFFINATELY TOO HIGH, chinese water dragons need 6%, the brown is 'burning' from the uvb light, its TOO HIGH, it doesnt have to physically touch the uvb for it to burn his skin.
> aslong as you have a reflector on the 6% it will be fine but 12% is farrr to high for him thats what the brown will be please change it as soon as possible, if left the brown will start to go black


Sorry but what evidance do you base this burning theory on? chinese water dragons need at least 10%, the UV we supply if nothing compared to real sunlight and i find that we should give lizards like chinese water dragons a high UV output not 5%, plenty will agree with me on this, and as for the burning ive never herd of this and i can almost guarentee the brown marks are not 'burning skin' id put it down to the husbandry of the shop you got it from, in the proper enviroment she/he should brighten up soon


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> uvb light doesnt burn like when you touch something and get burnt. Its DEFFINATELY TOO HIGH, chinese water dragons need 6%, the brown is 'burning' from the uvb light, its TOO HIGH, it doesnt have to physically touch the uvb for it to burn his skin.
> aslong as you have a reflector on the 6% it will be fine but 12% is farrr to high for him thats what the brown will be please change it as soon as possible, if left the brown will start to go black


:gasp: i would disagree with this. my CWD have a 12% T5 bulb they can bask under it from as close as 6 inches away! remember these bulbs although are strong still only act like a summer afternoon in the uk! heres a pic of my own female she used to be a green coulor not very bright, but now look at her! 12% and she has blossumed into a beautiful girl! with a real nice coulor!


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

wilko92 said:


> :gasp: i would disagree with this. my CWD have a 12% T5 bulb they can bask under it from as close as 6 inches away! remember these bulbs although are strong still only act like a summer afternoon in the uk! heres a pic of my own female she used to be a green coulor not very bright, but now look at her! 12% and she has blossumed into a beautiful girl! with a real nice coulor!
> image


She looks beautiful mate! My female suffered a stroke last year and has pretty much lost her inclination to climb high which meant she wasnt getting as close to the uv as she used to. I've just put her into a shorter viv under 12% t8 and within less than two days her colour has transformed superbly. Not heard of uv burns before but i think its worth looking into. - wait for the light guru to come back from xmas hols!!!


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

berbers said:


> She looks beautiful mate! My female suffered a stroke last year and has pretty much lost her inclination to climb high which meant she wasnt getting as close to the uv as she used to. I've just put her into a shorter viv under 12% t8 and within less than two days her colour has transformed superbly. Not heard of uv burns before but i think its worth looking into. - wait for the light guru to come back from xmas hols!!!


 Well i didnt say uv burns are impossable, because to be hinest i dont know! all i know if mine are fine as you said its best if the light guru makes a show :lol2: and its a shame to hear about your little CWD  i hope she doesnt have a cycle because that sounds liek it could cause some problems  hope shes all good though! :2thumb:


----------



## omegadan (Dec 5, 2012)

Thats such a shame about your dragon I hope that she doesnt relapse, so far the patches havent moved or grown, im just nervous about handling him and spraying him/her with shed aid becauaw


----------



## omegadan (Dec 5, 2012)

Thats such a shame about your dragon I hope that she doesnt relapse, so far the patches havent moved or grown, im just nervous about handling him and spraying him/her with shed aid because he/she hasn't eaten for a few days some im unsure if its a good idea


-Danny


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

ive seen uvb burns before. also if the uvb is too high it can damage their eyes aswell which can lead to blindness
6% is high enough for a cwd aslong as it has a reflector


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

omegadan said:


> Thats such a shame about your dragon I hope that she doesnt relapse, so far the patches havent moved or grown, im just nervous about handling him and spraying him/her with shed aid because he/she hasn't eaten for a few days some im unsure if its a good idea
> 
> 
> -Danny


Id seriously consider taking your CWD to a reptile vet just to get a professional opinion, like i said i had a water dragon with a similar colouring, and this was due to the bad conditions he was kept in at the shop, he was suffering from an infection and the vet thought there was something else stopping him from fighting it off. id give it a week max and if yang still isnt eating then get him/her to a vet before its too late.

For the meantime just offer a good variety of foods, all dusted with nutrobal. Keep your humidity up, and possibly give yang a slightly warm bath every couple of days, more to keep him hydrated than anything.

I really dont think the brown colouring on its back is shed, ive had this with one of my own dragons and i can assure you it wasnt stuck shed. His colour did improve but it also went back to the brownish colour, and this was happening as his condition was improving and then decreasing due to the infection he was suffering from... R.I.P Khan

Here is a picture of Khan with the same brown markings yours has.....









and here is a picture of rango who i also rescued from a petshop with slight brown markings....









and rango now....


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> ive seen uvb burns before. also if the uvb is too high it can damage their eyes aswell which can lead to blindness
> 6% is high enough for a cwd aslong as it has a reflector



10-12% UVB is recommended for CWD's and fine if used properly. 

Look at their natural habitat (I'm going from Thailand), UV Index there is very high all year round, usually ranging from 9-11. Also taking into account that even the best UVB tubes cannot recreate that found in the wild, a higher % UVB is best. 

I imagine UVB burning was either caused by improper use or rubbish bulbs?


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

vgorst said:


> 10-12% UVB is recommended for CWD's and fine if used properly.
> 
> Look at their natural habitat (I'm going from Thailand), UV Index there is very high all year round, usually ranging from 9-11. Also taking into account that even the best UVB tubes cannot recreate that found in the wild, a higher % UVB is best.
> 
> I imagine UVB burning was either caused by improper use or rubbish bulbs?


they live in forested areas where they would be protected from high uvb levels due to the foliage


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Check out these links >
Arcadia Support Portal :: How do I work out what lamp is needed for my pet?
Arcadia Support Portal :: How do I know what lighting category my lizard falls into?
Arcadia Support Portal :: I keep a Green iguana, what lamp should I choose?

And yes, I know one is about Iguana's but like CWD's they are arboreal, diurnal and experience fairly similar conditions - they still expose themselves to UVB in the wild.

A 12% would be fine if the tank is a sufficient size and as long as you provide them with a photogradient where they are able to escape the UVB exposure : victory:

OP if we're confusing you (which no doubt we are) drop Arcadiajohn a PM and have a chat with him about it, he'll be able to explain what's required... A bit surprised he hasn't popped up yet :whistling2:


----------

